# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Самоубийство - сила или слабость?

## PhysX

На протяжении всего своего существования люди регулярно прибегали к суициду. Умерщвление себя никогда не считалось чем-то порочным и постыдным, наоборот - такой поступок считался высшим проявлением свободы сугубо человеческой воли в противовес животному началу. В начале нашей эры некоторые библейские персонажи своим примером лишь утвердили суицид как нечто величественное, приближающее человека к святым. Люди, последовав своему безоговорочному авторитету в лице религии, стали регулярно убивать себя. Церковь, заметив такую тенденцию и действуя исключительно из необходимости обслуживания политических целей государства, в V веке вводит строжайший запрет на самоубийство как на ужаснейший из грехов, а всех прибегнувших к нему причисляет к грешникам, своевольно отдавшимся во власть демонической силы. Такой ход имел успех: отныне, на протяжении всех последующих веков идейности церкви, суицид яростно презирался и осуждался обывателем, а количество самоубийств заметно снизилось. Далее, когда церковь начала явно сдавать свои позиции во влиянии на общественную жизнь и мировозрение таким человеческим качествам, как интеллект и образованность, где т.о. "путеводителями" общественного мировозрения становятся писатели, с публикацией "Страданий юного Вертера" молодеж вновь, последовав примеру героя весьма впечатляющей книги, меняет свое отношение к суициду и этот процент снова увеличивает. Государства вновь пресекают эту тенденцию, издавая указ уродовать и вывешивать трупы самоубийц голыми на всеобщее обозрение, т.о. удачно пресекая веяние романтизма. Позже с развитием всякой психобратии всем без исключения суицидентам стали посмертно приписываться психические отклонения и заболевания. И люд, само собой, вновь безропотно подхватывает мнение авторитетного источника этих убеждений.

В итоге на протяжении всего времени своего существования обычный простолюдин никогда не имел сугубо личного воззрения на такой феномен человеческой природы и, будучи неспособным понять психику и ход мыслей решившегося на данный поступок человека, просто перенимает наиболее стереотипичное отношение, предоставленное царствующей на тот момент времени идеей. Сегодня на смену идейности цервки и Бога, как некой всемогущей, главной и почти единственной определяющей ход событий силы, в ранг божества возводится такое человеческое качество, как сила воли, якобы способное "свернуть горы". Это выражается во всякого рода высказываниях набодобие "_наша жизнь в наших руках;мы сами творим свою судьбу_", "_мы сами источники и причины всех своих бед и проблем;во всем виноваты мы сами_", "_жизнь - боьрба! Борись! Не сдавайся! Живи, стремись Добивайся своего!_",  и подобной слащаво-пафосной модной сегодня лабудени, которой переполнены книжки горе-психологов, ТВ-передачи о "сильных" личностях и особенно извергающие в неимоверных количествах всякого рода статусы, девизы, высказывания и цитаты социальные сети. Там и тут нам показывают "сильных" людей, мол "_смотри кем был и кем стал_" или "_Вот какой бедный и несчастный, но борется и не сдается!_". Таких людей нам ставят в пример. В одних случаях призыв "быть сильным, бороться и добиваться" озвучивается почти прямо, в других (во множество раз более частых) случаях косвенно, скрыто, завуалированно мелькает на каждом шагу.
В результате человек просто-напросто проглатывает эту информацию сразу в подсознание и, само собой, воспринимает как святую истину все перечисленные выше и им подобные убеждения. Нам говорят, и мы верим, что перед нами открыты все пути, наши возможности неограничены, что нерешаемых проблем нет, что все возможно, нужно только захотеть и попотеть и через некоторое время все будет. 

Ну и, само собой, с этой же однобокой позиции начинает оцениваться и такое сложное многофакторное явление, как суицид. А все самоубийцы в миг почти без разбору получают ярлык "безвольных слабаков, неспособных решить свои проблемы и убегающих от них". И точно так же, как раньше люди не могли понять, что суициденты не являются ни одержимыми демонами, не психически больными, точно так же сегодня они не могут понять, что неосознанно обожествляемая сила воли хоть и крайне важна и необходима, но далеко не всесильна. Даже в связке с мощным интеллектом. Они не могут и/или не хотят понять и принять тот факт, что насколько несгибаемой не была бы человеческая воля, порой просто невозможно найти вектор ее применения, дабы достигнуть желаемого, в результате чего она остается нереализованной и попросту бесполезной. И все, что остается - это принять их как жестокую данность и смириться с ними. На всю жизнь. Но не все хотят с ними мириться и, ввиду своей крайней непримиримости, открывают для себя вот такой вот крайний и радикальный выход. Но люди не могут понять то, что мы не полностью властны на судьбой, что наш контроль нашей жизни сильно ограничен. Просто не хотят понимать. Тупые у**аны.

Ну и поскольку здесь собрались люди, непосредственно оказавшиеся в таком положении, хотел бы послушать ваши размышления по этому поводу. Корректно ли вообще расценивать такой человеческий выбор с позиции силы и слабости? И если да, то почему? В общем все ваши мысли по данной теме...

----------


## PhysX

Ой, многабукаф получилось, но ничего. Я думаю, приемлимо для прочтения.

----------


## trypo

вечная тема :

год 2006
 "Самоубийство-это всегда слабость или нет?" -
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...%E8-%ED%E5%F2&

год 2012 
"Самоубийство это трусость или смелость?" - 
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E9%F1%F2%E2%EE

год 2014 ...

----------


## Unity

Чаще всего, ни сила, ни слабость, - просто бессознательность...
Бесполезный "манифест" души - своего права заблуждаться...

----------


## Gek

Вопрос неудачно сформулирован, он не отражает сути. В различных ситуациях уход из жизни может быть как проявлением силы, так и проявлением слабости

----------


## Ansicht

Считаю абсолютно некорректным рассматривать самоубийство с позиции силы и слабости, потому что оценочные суждения предполагают одобрение и осуждение. Одобрять суицид никому бы не пришло в голову, а осуждать этот шаг никто не имеет права. Самоубийство люди совершают от того, что им плохо, и они не обязаны терпеть невыносимую боль. А определить ее степень невозможно, невозможно заглянуть человеку в душу и понять, насколько ему тяжело. Тем более что о чужих переживаниях мы можем судить только по своим собственным, а, значит, пределы эмпатии очень ограничены.
Довод о том, что каким бы сильным и умным ни был человек, иногда он сталкивается с испытаниями, которые ему не по силам, очень разумен. Но я пошла бы дальше и сказала, что не имеет значения сила обстоятельств для определения того, насколько человеку легко их преодолеть - ведь порог чувствительности у всех разный. Кого-то может серьезно подкосить то, над чем другой лишь рассмеется.
Никто не обязан быть сильным, но при этом ты знаешь, что сила сама по себе оценивается как нечто положительное, а слабость - как позорное отсутствие мужества. Все, кто рассуждает о том, что человек сдался, трусливо убежал и не хотел самостоятельно решать свои проблемы, не осознают, что ситуации бывают крайне разными. Позиция "мир не бывает плохим, бывают недостаточно приспособленные к нему люди" не выдерживает никакой критики. Почему в странах с тяжкими условиями проживания чаще встречается суицид? Может, потому что людям там объективно хуже живется?
Самоубийство - это способ избежать боль. И оно сигнализирует о том, что человеку было очень плохо. Из этого следует, что в устройстве общества (особенно если самоубийство стало массовым явлением) надо что-то менять. А некоторые просто предлагают потенциальным суицидникам собраться с духом и перестать ныть о своей тяжкой доле. Офигенный совет.

----------


## Nord

> Считаю абсолютно некорректным рассматривать самоубийство с позиции силы и слабости, потому что оценочные суждения предполагают одобрение и осуждение. Одобрять суицид никому бы не пришло в голову, а осуждать этот шаг никто не имеет права. Самоубийство люди совершают от того, что им плохо, и они не обязаны терпеть невыносимую боль. А определить ее степень невозможно, невозможно заглянуть человеку в душу и понять, насколько ему тяжело. Тем более что о чужих переживаниях мы можем судить только по своим собственным, а, значит, пределы эмпатии очень ограничены.
> Довод о том, что каким бы сильным и умным ни был человек, иногда он сталкивается с испытаниями, которые ему не по силам, очень разумен. Но я пошла бы дальше и сказала, что не имеет значения сила обстоятельств для определения того, насколько человеку легко их преодолеть - ведь порог чувствительности у всех разный. Кого-то может серьезно подкосить то, над чем другой лишь рассмеется.
> Никто не обязан быть сильным, но при этом ты знаешь, что сила сама по себе оценивается как нечто положительное, а слабость - как позорное отсутствие мужества. Все, кто рассуждает о том, что человек сдался, трусливо убежал и не хотел самостоятельно решать свои проблемы, не осознают, что ситуации бывают крайне разными. Позиция "мир не бывает плохим, бывают недостаточно приспособленные к нему люди" не выдерживает никакой критики. Почему в странах с тяжкими условиями проживания чаще встречается суицид? Может, потому что людям там объективно хуже живется?
> Самоубийство - это способ избежать боль. И оно сигнализирует о том, что человеку было очень плохо. Из этого следует, что в устройстве общества (особенно если самоубийство стало массовым явлением) надо что-то менять. А некоторые просто предлагают потенциальным суицидникам собраться с духом и перестать ныть о своей тяжкой доле. Офигенный совет.


 Попытка хорошая, но свелась всё к тому же - абсолютно корректно думать только так, как думаю я : )

"Объективно хуже живется" - это по каким критериям объективно? Вот, например, Южная Корея - один из печальных лидеров по кол-ву суицидов на душу населения. Считается в целом преуспевающей страной. Этот рейтинг стран вообще перемежается странами с разными уровнями достатка, условиями жизни и прочим... Ежели уж вы склонны к аналитике, то, пожалуй, имеет смысл обратиться к данным, чтобы говорить о скрытых механизмах.

По поводу же субъективности восприятия проблем - полностью согласен. Но в этом и есть "фишка" природы - она создает огромное количество вариаций психики, ну а там уже - как у которой получится... Это если говорить объективно.

----------


## Неручная

Тот, кто считает, что самоубийство совершают слабые люди вряд ли сам сидел/лежал/стоял с намереньем... слабый не решится...
А вообще - это не меряется так, это просто бегство от невыносимой боли.

----------


## 4ёрный

СУ - не сила и не слабость. Это просто быстрая перемотка наскучившего фильма, который вас заставили смотреть. Причём, не спросив разрешения.

----------


## Destiny

Все в мире относительно. К суициду вообще трудно применять понятия силы и слабости также как понятия вкуса или цвета.

----------


## ФАК

Что трудного?

----------


## Destiny

> Что трудного?


 Минимум пять процентов женщин живут с мужьями, которые их систематически избивают, часть из них все же уходят из таких семей.
Это сила или слабость?

----------


## Destiny

> Доя меня это будет сильным и достойным поступком. У меня очень сильный инстинкт самосохранения. Преодолеть его есть сила.


 А ведь кроме естественного инстинкта самосохранения, обществом навязывается, так называемый, инстинкт толпы или стадный инстинкт.
Человеку на самом деле трудно идти против толпы. Тем более страшное противодействие суициду является не пассивным, а активным, от порицания до запугивания и преследования.

----------


## Destiny

> Я давно выпал из социума и никакие толпы на меня, увы, не влияют.


 Завидую белой завистью, я сколько себя помню, испытывал отвращение к стаду человеческому.
Но с другой стороны, сколько себя помню, мне приходится в нем толкаться.

----------


## Вик

Если жизнь - это падение в бездну, то суицид - фридайвинг.

----------


## Destiny

> Нечему завидовать. Одиночество разрушает психику.


 Не могу не согласиться. Что самое парадоксальное, можно стоять в толпе и быть одиноким, а можно сидеть дома и одному быть частью стада.
Все время работаю с людьми, но не чувствую их присутствия, как с машинами.

----------

